# Am I a weirdo?



## gravedigger61 (Oct 31, 2009)

As I look around my work shop looking for inspiration, I'm struck by a thought. Am I the only one who's work area looks like a combination of a horror movie/thrift store? I have body parts, skeletons and countless electric motors and other stuff waiting to be hacked for Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Why yes, you totally are! Welcome to the nuthouse.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

On HauntForum, you are like the rest of us.....Weirdos. :zombie:


----------



## gravedigger61 (Oct 31, 2009)

It's nice to finally be in the presence of other weirdos


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see nothing weird about it, but then again, our basement has looked like this post Halloween, so perhaps I'm not without bias......


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's all a matter of perspective, from here I'd say, nope.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's the one's with the neat and clean work shops and garages that worry me. Just what are they trying to hide.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Its so nice to be insane, no one asks you to explain...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hhhhhmmmm....define weirdo.... (It's all in the eye of the beholder, you know.)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds normal to me gravedigger.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Only just your work shop.... yes you are weird..... my entire house and garage are filled with stuff I think I can use for Halloween..... I have to shift piles around so that I can use one tool/saw then move stuff back to use another tool.....


----------



## gravedigger61 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it, my wife has even started telling me when neighbors have piles of scrap wood out on the curb. It has become a family affair, a family that Halloweens together...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhh yes, shopping at curbies before the trash pick truck gets there. Doesn't everybody.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That's absolutely normal to all weirdos.. LoL.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It's all good being a weirdo.


----------

